# Does IBS-D ever go away?



## Autosaver (Feb 25, 2010)

I heard that sometimes it fixes itself after 6 months.Is this true?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually more in the 1-5 year range.You really need 6 months of symptoms before they can really call it IBS. However it does have a remission rate for all kinds of IBS, not just IBS-D


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

I am hoping it will go into remission, I have had ibs for 11 years the last three years bad but since january last year so bad, I can hardly ever go out, I live on Imodium, the unpredicatble urgent D and cramping, I hope will settle soon I am so fed up of this.


----------



## Poo Pea Original (Nov 27, 2009)

I went into remission for about 1 year once and about 70% better for a different additional 2 years. The only thing i can relate it to is I remember being really happy, good mood, minimal stress, eating right and doing ALOT of exercise. In the first one i was 17 but then got glandualar fever and it all came back, in the second one i was 24 till about 26. In that one im not to sure why, I had some C at the time and was taking mag and Vit C which helped. I know that diet, mood and stress levels play a big part but not the only part. I wish i had the magic answer for us all but it would appear IBS is merely a broad term for any condition relating to the stomache and intestines that has no other diagnosis at the time. I think that means there are other things going on.I hope you find what works for you... im still on the hunt for what works for me.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

I have some days where I dont get cramps and urgency, just have loose bms, but then I will have a couple of weeks where I get cramps and urgent D, then back to the loose bms daily. Dont know why, I eat or drink nothing different, it so strange how it comes on worse some weeks than others.


----------

